# que te recontra!



## sufititis

¿Alguien sabría decirme si esta expresión es aceptada y usada en la mayoría de los países hispanoparlantes o es sólo un regionalismo? No logro encontrarla en los diccionarios...
Gracias.


----------



## Eugin

Yo creo que esa frase es muy argentina, pero estaría bueno que otros hermanos de Latinoamérica nos confirmaran si ellos también la usan... (y con el mismo sentido, ¡claro!!!)

Saludos.


----------



## sufititis

Ese es mi temor (que sea muy argentina) así que sería genial que alguien confirmara su uso en otras partes. 
En María Moliner y en el DRAE ni siquiera figura...


----------



## Eugin

sufititis said:


> En María Moliner y en el DRAE ni siquiera figura...



Es que es una figura muuuy informal, y justo mencionaste las máximas autoridades linguísticas en español.... No creo que llegue a aparecer en esos textos por un buen tiempo...


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Al menos en Perú no se usa. Aquí se escucha "¡*Contra*!" pero no sé si con el mismo sentido usado en Argentina, que por cierto ignoro.

Atentamente,


----------



## fsabroso

sufititis said:


> ¿Alguien sabría decirme si esta expresión es aceptada y usada en la mayoría de los países hispanoparlantes o es sólo un regionalismo? No logro encontrarla en los diccionarios...
> Gracias.


Hola Sufitis:

Este hilo será trasladado al foro de Solo Español.

Fsabroso
Moderador.


----------



## Jellby

¿No será "requetecontra"? "Re-" y "requete-" son prefijos intensificadores bastante corrientos.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Al menos por este rumbo del continente, no me suena esa expresión. A lo mejor si nos das un ejemplo.

Saludos,


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá tampoco se usa. Por lo que dicen, es una frase común en argentina. ¿Qué significa?


----------



## SpiceMan

Es una manera de responder a un insulto.

- ¡Idiota!
- ¡Qué te re contra! 

Algo así como "¡lo mismo para vos, pero más!". 

Justamente me enteré hace un par de semanas que en Perú dicen "¡Contra!" en la misma situación. Cuando lo escuché me quedé pensando "¿Contra qué?", pero cuando me di cuenta que en Argentina decimos prácticamente lo mismo con más énfasis por el "re" y que ya es una frase armada ("que te re contra"), entendí a qué se refería.

Otra situación en la que se puede utilizar es, por ejemplo, cuando un amigo nuestro está estudiando ruso y al encontrarnos nos dice algo en ruso que, claro, no entendemos ni por asomo:
- ¡Qué te re contra! (Por las dudas...)

"No sé si me insultaste o no, pero de todas formas te la devuelvo".


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Ah, perfecto. Por estos rumbos decimos "botellita de jerez". La frase completa es "botellita de jerez, todo lo que digas será al revés".

Cuando no entendemos algo, por si las dudas decimos "la tuya".


----------



## sicoticosandro

en chile se dice requetecontra....algo

requetecontra imbecil (muy imbecil), por ejemplo

y lo de la botellita de jerez de arriba, no se por qué en el colegio cuando a uno lo insultaban uno respondía "escoba" y el insulto se le devolvía al agresor.


----------



## SpiceMan

re(quete)contra + insulto también se usa en Argentina y por lo que dice Jellby también en España, así que no sería aventurado decir que es "universal".

Respuesta que rima, con el mismo espíritu del de la de botellita de jerez: "A mí me rebota y a vos te explota".


----------



## ieracub

¡Escoba! Yo también lo decía, ¡y todos!

Lo que está de moda en Chile es responder _¿Y vos?, ¿Y tú?, ¿Y usted?, _pero medio disfrazado, usando nombres propios:

- ¡Vo' soi medio hueón!
- ¿Y Bosnia? (¿Y vos?)
- ¿Iturria? (¿Y tú?)
- ¿Y Eustaquio? (¿Y usted?)
- ¡Albornoz! (Ah...¿y vos no?)
- ¡Escobar! (¡Escoba!)

También se usa, aunque no haya ninguna intención de ofender:

- El agua ya debe estar *caliente*.
- ¿Y Bosnia?

_"Que te recontra" _no lo he escuchado por estos lados.

Saludos.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Me acuerdo que por aquí, cuando éramos pequeños decíamos "rebota, rebota y en tu culo explota".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Polizón

Hola amigos:
Estuve buscando el origen de la palabra "recontra" y encontré este hilo.
en algunos países de latinoamérica, sobre todo en Perú se le usa como superlativo o como hipérbole. Vale decir que es una expresión muy utilizada para expresar algo grande o para aumentar la intensidad de lo que se dice: _"Soy recontra aficionado al fútbol"_; _"Está recontra triste"_; _"El examen estuvo recontra difícil"_.
Es solamente una teoría, pero creo que la palabra derivó de "contra", que es de lo que se ha venido tratando en este hilo.
Cuando niños, al recibir un insulto o alguna palabra ofensiva, uno decía _"contra" _y el otro replicaba _"recontra"_, es decir, que el "recontra" valía más.
El Diccionario de la RAE señala que la palabra "re", en una de sus acepciones es un prefijo de intensificación (como en recargar), o de oposición o resistencia (rechazar, reprobar). Significa negación o inversión del significado simple que con adjetivos o adverbios refuerza el valor de la intensificación.
Repito, es una teoría, pero explicaría el uso en algunos países de América Latina, en el contexto que mencioné en el primer párrafo.
Saludos


----------



## Servando

En México no se usa, pero recuerdo haber escuchado hace muchos años _*archirecontra "X"*_ creo que en películas españolas (la verdad no recuerdo con exactitud donde lo escuche), para expresar algo muy grande, algo muuuuuy difícil/fácil/peligroso, etc.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Eugin said:


> Yo creo que esa frase es muy argentina, pero estaría bueno que otros hermanos de Latinoamérica nos confirmaran si ellos también la usan... (y con el mismo sentido, ¡claro!!!)
> 
> Saludos.



En Uruguay sí, desde siempre, aunque no es de extrañar que sea así, estando tan cerca.
Esa o "más -lo que sea que te hayan dicho- serás vos".

Saludos cordiales

A.A.


----------



## Anit

En España que yo sepa no se usa, sí que se usa "¡Recontra!", pero lo otro no lo he oído.
Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Servando said:


> En México no se usa, pero recuerdo haber escuchado hace muchos años _*archirecontra "X"*_ creo que en películas españolas (la verdad no recuerdo con exactitud donde lo escuche), para expresar algo muy grande, algo muuuuuy difícil/fácil/peligroso, etc.


 
¿Cómo que no se usa?

Hasta había una campaña publicitaria con "archirequeterecontrarico".

Acá usamos más re: Rebueno, recanijo, recabrón; también requete: requetebueno, requetecanijo.


----------



## coquis14

sufititis said:


> ¿Alguien sabría decirme si esta expresión es aceptada y usada en la mayoría de los países hispanoparlantes o es sólo un regionalismo? No logro encontrarla en los diccionarios...
> Gracias.


 
_Después de todos estos comentarios vamos a considerar la expresión como nuestra ¡otro motivo de orgullo para ser *argentino*!._



ToñoTorreón said:


> Ah, perfecto. Por estos rumbos decimos "botellita de jerez". La frase completa es "botellita de jerez, todo lo que digas será al revés".
> 
> Cuando no entendemos algo, por si las dudas decimos "la tuya".



_Estaban hablando en la escuelita sobre los nombres de los animales en inglés cuando el profesor *Jirafales* dice "Chavo , burro" y el *Chavo* contesta "Botellita de Jerez".Inolvidable episodio._


----------



## Servando

ToñoTorreón said:


> ¿Cómo que no se usa?
> 
> Hasta había una campaña publicitaria con "archirequeterecontrarico".
> 
> Acá usamos más re: Rebueno, recanijo, recabrón; también requete: requetebueno, requetecanijo.



Ahora que lo dices lo recuerdo, pero "archirequeterecontrarico" no es de uso popular, lo puedes ver en televisión, pero no como expresión callejera. 

El re y requete, voy de acuerdo contigo, eso si es muy común.


----------



## Polizón

Habrá que conseguir el Diccionario de americanismos para salir de la duda.
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## Ushuaia

Para mí siempre se trató de una hipérbole de "que te parió", que ya viene con omisión. 

Es decir, de menor a mayor grado, "que te parió", "que te reparió", "que te recontra (parió/reparió, que puede decirse u omitirse: a esta altura ya todos sabemos de qué se está hablando)". También se le agrega _mil/remil_, de lo que resulta "que te recontra remil parió"... ¡pero hay que estar enojadísimo!


----------



## duvija

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> En Uruguay sí, desde siempre, aunque no es de extrañar que sea así, estando tan cerca.
> Esa o "más -lo que sea que te hayan dicho- serás vos".
> 
> Saludos cordiales
> 
> A.A.


 

Que te recontra y no ladres (muy usada durante mi adolescencia pero no sé de dónde viene)


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Ushuaia said:


> Para mí siempre se trató de una hipérbole de "que te parió", que ya viene con omisión.
> 
> Es decir, de menor a mayor grado, "que te parió", "que te reparió", "que te recontra (parió/reparió, que puede decirse u omitirse: a esta altura ya todos sabemos de qué se está hablando)". También se le agrega _mil/remil_, de lo que resulta "que te recontra remil parió"... ¡pero hay que estar enojadísimo!


Una suerte de búmeran dialéctico. Muy bueno.




			
				duvija said:
			
		

> Que te recontra y no ladres


Esa no la he escuchado ni en el boliche El Resorte, estimada.


----------



## duvija

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> [Esa no la he escuchado ni en el boliche El Resorte, estimada.


 
Que te recontra y no ladres.
Siempre lo decíamos así, pero claro, soy del Barrio Sur. Tenía la esperanza que alguien al fin me explicara de dónde salió esa frase, pero seguiré sufriendo en silencio... La vida es triste.


----------



## Bloodsun

El *que te recontra* es muy muy común escucharlo en cualquier conversación informal por acá. Se dice como respuesta a un insulto (puteada), y equivale al _"espejito, espejito"_ o al _"el que lo dice lo es"_ de la infancia. Solo que al ser _"recontra"_ incluye también un retruco, solo por si las dudas. Si alguien nos insulta, le devolvemos el insulto por duplicado, pero en vez de usar una puteada lo abreviamos con el _"que te recontra"_.

En mi experiencia, suele usarse más cuando no se está del todo seguro de haber recibido un insulto. Por ejemplo, si alguien nos dice algo pero en un tono ininteligible, o si habla demasiado rápido, o si lo que dice suena áspero, le decimos "que te recontra", por si acaso aquel murmullo era un insulto. De más está decir que se usa en un ambiente relajado, entre amigos o entre conocidos. No es lo que le diríamos a alguien a quien odiamos, para eso existen puteadas hechas y derechas.

También, cuando nos topamos con un extranjero (ejemplo, un alemán), y este nos dice algo (ej, pedirnos la hora) en su idioma incomprensible para nosotros, es muy probable que le respondamos _"que te recontra"_, aunque solo para reirnos solos del chiste (ya que el extranjero no nos entenderá). Cualquier cosa dicha en alemán puede sonarnos a insulto.

Por supuesto, no es extraño que se use en una situación muy seria, y que realmente se quiera retrucar un insulto de esta manera. Depende del tono con que se diga, como todo. la cosa puede terminar muy mal si ese "que te recontra" suena lo suficientemente venenoso...


Saludos.


----------



## Polizón

Hola:

A raíz de la presentación del Diccionario de americanismos, el lingüista Agustín Panizo, quien participó en la comisión revisora de la citada obra, aclara el sentido de recontra:
_RECONTRA. Es, en el Perú y en otros países de América, un morfema intensificador o ponderativo (equivalente del prefijo requete-) que se une a adjetivos, adverbios y verbos: recontrasucio, recontramal, recontranegar, etc. Se escribe también como palabra separada: recontra sano, recontra bien, recontra gritar. Recontra puede haber surgido como expresión de rechazo en respuesta a contra, palabra con que, a su vez, se contesta un insulto o una maldición para conjurarlos. (Martha Hildebrandt, Agenda culta, 2007)_

Me imagino que la pregunta que da inicio a este hilo tiene el mismo origen.

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Ushuaia said:


> Para mí siempre se trató de una hipérbole de "que te parió", que ya viene con omisión.
> 
> Es decir, de menor a mayor grado, "que te parió", "que te reparió", "que te recontra (parió/reparió, que puede decirse u omitirse: a esta altura ya todos sabemos de qué se está hablando)". También se le agrega _mil/remil_, de lo que resulta "que te recontra remil parió"... ¡pero hay que estar enojadísimo!


Me has quitado las palabras de los dedos.
Era exactamente lo que pensaba escribir, hasta que leí tu _post_.


----------



## KHenage

duvija said:


> Que te recontra y no ladres.
> Siempre lo decíamos así, pero claro, soy del Barrio Sur. Tenía la esperanza que alguien al fin me explicara de dónde salió esa frase, pero seguiré sufriendo en silencio... La vida es triste.



Che, ¿y el "no ladres" no es una forma de decir "y calláte"? Sería "que te recontra y calláte", como para ponerle fin a la cuestión unilateralmente y dejar al otro "recaliente" P). No sé de dónde sale, pero seguramente venga por ese lado, ¿no?


----------



## Idóneo

Esta expresión "Recontra", la he oído pocas veces, pero siempre he pensado que significaba ""Qué contrariedad!".
Parece ser que quien la utiliza actualmente lo hace indicando oposición o resistencia, así que seguramente yo estaba errado.

Por aquí, entre niños, se suele decir ante un agravio: "Rebota, rebota, y en tu culo explota".

Saludos.


----------



## a20121110

de hecho no es propio de argentina, es de la mayoría de paises hispanohablantes, menos de la península. significa "muy" o "demasiado", por ejemplo: "ese examen estuvo recontra facil", pero no es normal decir por ejemplo "tengo recontra hambre", se usa en genero masculino.
pd. el requete es propio de mexico


----------



## Ushuaia

a20121110 said:


> pd. el requete es propio de mexico



Hola, a20121110. ¡Bienvenido al foro!

El prefijo "requete" no es sólo de México, por acá también se lo adosamos a los adjetivos. ¡Y las mayúsculas, las tildes y otras convenciones ortográficas son bien propias de este foro!


----------



## Mate

La expresión "que te recontra" me hace recordar mi paso por la primaria, allá por el Cenozoico tardío. 
No sé si seguirá diciendo, pero yo, hace mucho que no la oigo.

Para mí no tiene que ver con "que te recontraparió" ni nada por el estilo. Es una expresión independiente y tiene que ver con devolverle al interlocutor lo que nos acaba de proferir pero multiplicado, como ya explicaron arriba. Es como una cosa de chicos a la que no hay que buscarle muchas reglas gramaticales porque no obedece a ninguna, digo yo.


----------



## juanjorel

Para mí la expresión *"recontra"*, viene por influencia de la serie de TV 'El Super Agente 86', que tuvo mucho éxito particularmente en hispanoamérica, en algunos países se emitió en horario central durante casi tres décadas, y en la intro el locutor decía: "El Super Agente 86, temible operario del *re contraespionaje"*, pero lo decía remarcando *recontra* y separando *espionaje*, de ahí que los chicos entendieran que *recontra* tenía que ser aún más grande que *re*.

Es solo una teoría.


----------

